# briggs and stratton lawn mower



## Bazman39 (Oct 19, 2007)

I have three problems with my "sprint 40"(model100902) briggs and stratton powered (push) lawn mower.

1/even with a new spark plug I'm having problems with starting.

2/when it eventually starts the engine revs then dies off continuously

3/ as well as problem 2 she also has a mechanical sounding rattle coming from the engine which is quite concerning.

any help would be appreciated.......Thanx.;


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

1 & 2 could be carb/fuel related.
3, have a shop check it out unless you feel confident enough to dig inside.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

If you feel confident, check the line from the gas tank to the carb. If it's clean, remove the carb and spray it out with carb cleaner. If you go easy with removing the carb, the gasket should be reusable.


----------



## wildkingcobra (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Bazman39
I just had a similar problem with my mower. I found the following link very helpful http://faqs.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/faqs.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=3443

If you go to the main B&S page https://www.briggsandstratton.com/maint_repair/
it will guide you through the identification of the engine. You can then download the manual and also look to the trouble shooting in the FAQ.

In my case, a couple of things were wrong - the spark plug was gapped wrong. It was new out of the box but way out.

Second - I used some carb cleaner i had lying around. Squirted it in the carb after removing the air cleaner. Turned over the engine a few times (with the spark plug lead removed) then squirted some more in.

Third I cleaned and lubricated the mechanical actuator. This is where the throttle cable attaches.

Fourth I cleaned the sponge air filter in some petrol and dried it on a rag.

I put it all back together, gave it two prime squirts and it has never run better.

Hope this helps
wildkingcobra


----------



## CHill123 (May 1, 2008)

have 20hp [email protected] replaced bottom seal put case back togather seemed like no problems now rpms wide open linkage looks right any ideas????


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

CHill123 said:


> have 20hp [email protected] replaced bottom seal put case back togather seemed like no problems now rpms wide open linkage looks right any ideas????


Sounds like the governor got messed up.


----------

